# Anyone going to any concerts soon?



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Just wondering, I'm going down to phili in a few days for a Robert Randoulph Concert (he's not my regular type of music but i love his playing). I've been going to tons of shows recently. So anyone going to a concert/been to any recently?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

We went to see "The Wiggles" live on 11/20 this year. Was 8 days after my injury and it was killing me to sit there with a severe head injury but I was not going to miss taking my 2 year old to that show for her 2nd B-Day which was 11/19 no matter what. It was a blast! She danced and laughed and had a great time. :roll:


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I think Im going to the Panic! At The Disco concert in March.

Playing w/ The Academy Is, Acceptance, and Hellogoodbye.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

I'm planning on going to see Keith Urban in February. Woohoo!!


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

I wanna see WHITE STRIPES for my b-day in APRIL, if they're performing... i would love to go see Slipknot as well


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

If i can i think I'nm going to see Colin Meloy at TLA in Phili w/ my brother. When my bro was at the Electric factory in Phili, he climbed a pile of amps and jumped onto a like 2" edge over a balcony and was singing while leaning off the edge and holding onto a railing w/ one hand and a mic w/ the other. So I'm guessing he puts on a good live show


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2005)

AshleytheGreat said:


> I think Im going to the Panic! At The Disco concert in March.
> 
> Playing w/ The Academy Is, Acceptance, and Hellogoodbye.


love the academy is.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I saw Sonny and Cher in concert once. Does that count???


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

If I make it to any it will be like LME - something for my two year old... LOL


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i went to see hatebreed, as i lay dying, and the black dahlia murders the last couple of months, deftones, thrice and as i lay dying are comming in feb. ill probably go to that.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Well nothing up coming but in the last few months... Taproot, Chevelle, 30 Seconds to mars, Seether, Nickelback, Default, Audioslave, Sum 41, Warped Tour (Offspring and others) and a few others I cant remember.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I think now i might try to go to some shows at the church(it's a venue in philadelphia) and see some indie stuff cheep, deerhoof is playing there soon...


----------



## bichirboy (Dec 24, 2005)

I plan to hit a couple Dave Matthews shows this summer, maybe 311 if they come around. Dave is God.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I just saw the Misfits not too long ago. They were ok, they didn't play many of their older songs though. Danzig's band played just before they did, and he was much better. And I saw The Adicts, they were great. They had great energy and really played to the crowd well. Plus I got Monkey's autograph.


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm going with my Mom to see Alice Cooper, and Helix is opening. :twisted: Yah Mom


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

Nofx Is Comming, Yaaay.


----------



## Sincere (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm trying like heck to score tickets to the John Mayer Trio concret at the Fender 60th Anniversary thingy in Phoenix sometime in April.


----------

